# YONANAS Machine...



## Steve (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone here have the "YONANAS" machine..
I just bought one and tried it last night for the first time..

IT WAS GREAT.... I have to try different methods of using it but we thoroughly enjoyed it..

You take ripe bananas, peel them, wrap in saran and freeze them..
You then take them frozen and insert them into the machine with some frozen strawberries or bluberries, or peaches or whatever frozen fruit and it makes a soft icecream style desert with NO additives.. Just pure fruit.....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2013)

Had to google to see what it was. Very clever idea and sounds delicious. Amazon has them also. Hmm...maybe for Christmas.


----------

